# A couple of BFD questions...



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have just purchased a new sub BK XLS200. I have been advised that i need a BFD in order to get the best out of my sub so have decided to get one. However since i am new to the world of BFD i am a bit confused:scratchhead: so i thought to ask for your expert advice. 

From my search i have seen that there is a Feedback Destroyer Pro DSP1124P and the FBQ2496. Do these two do the same job? Also which one is best. I can understand that 1124 is more popular than 2496 but is it the case that it is better?

Also from this forum i can gather that there is some Hum issue. Is this exclusive to the US market or does it happen in the UK as well? If so are the hum reducing transformers (like DCI) availale to the UK too? Our voltage is 240v.

Apologies in advance for all these questions:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

No one knows guys?:help:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I can understand that 1124 is more popular than 2496 but is it the case that it is better?


I'll let you read through these two discussions on the subject.

discussion 1

discussion 2



> Is this exclusive to the US market or does it happen in the UK as well?


As far as I know, UK power is 230volt single phase with a safety ground, so I don't see why it would be any different with respect to the hum issue than North America. 
Certainly everyone doesn't get a hum problem. I would test first to see if it's a problem for you, then go the normal route to correct it if you are unfortunate .....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you for your answer brucek. I read both threads and they were informative however none of them kinda explains clearly and straight which one is better for a sub. I presume that might be because people look at it from different points of view (some look at it as a music tool, some as a sub tool etc). 

The fact that i am a beginner in this area and have very little knowledge doesnt really help much either.:duh: 

I will wait and see if anyone else wants to add their opinions to this thread and then in the end i might have to pick the one that the pencil falls on.:dizzy:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You haven't said what your requirements are, so it's hard to go past offering the few differences between them. You would just have to make your mind up what's important to you. Those threads offer the differences. Decide what you need and get the one that meets those needs.

The specs are better on the FBQ than for the BFD. It's debatable whether those specs are significant for sub only use.

The BFD has multiple memory slots for different sets of filters rather than the single slot that the FBQ uses.

The FBQ has wider divisions between its frequency settings as the frequency increases, but again is quite suitable for sub frequencies.

The FBQ is a bit more expensive than the BFD.

The BFD is sometimes hard to find as it is being phased out (or once was anyway).

Some older stock BFD's still have the V1.3 firmware which had a midi bug that was repaired with the V1.4 firmware, but these are easily upgradeable. many don't even use the midi as it's easy to enter any filters by hand.

I don't know what more can be said........... :huh:

brucek


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

brucek sorry i wasnt complaining. And thank you very much indeed for your input.I decided to pull the plug and go for the 1124P. I'd rather have the multi channel availability than the better MIDI functionality of the BFQ. And the price is 1/3 better too. :wave:


----------

